# Coconut oil, Olive oil or Fish oil?



## Tambasco (Mar 6, 2014)

Gracie has dry skin and dull fur. I have read good attributes about adding all of the oils mentioned. Which one is the best for her?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I've used all three, personally I found the best overall was coconut oil by far. My dogs go nuts for it and there are numerous benefits  I even take it myself


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For dry skin, probably the fish oil? Coconut oil doesn't have omega-3s. I tried it last winter when all my dogs had dry skin. They loved it but it made zero difference. I found that adding a little water to their food at mealtimes has actually helped more than anything. I think staying hydrated is important and sometimes they act like they can't be bothered to go down into the basement for a drink! This winter has been FAR colder and more severe/bitter but no itches this year.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

A named fish oil and coconut oil will help with skin conditions and greatly benefit your dogs health!

The following is some information that may be helpful for you.

Per vet: "Most foods available, whether purchased commercial or homemade, are rich in omega-6 fatty acids. Because the average pet diet is heavy in omega-6’s, supplementing with additional omega-6’s in the form of corn oil, *olive oil, *safflower oil or even flax oil (that contains some vegetable sources of omega 3’s, but also omega 6’s) can create an imbalance serious enough to cause skin problems.
Omega-6 fatty acids, in abundance, become *pro-inflammatory* (not anti-inflammatory) oils. If your pet gets too many of these without a balance of healthy fish-based oils – DHA and EPA – it can be a real problem. It’s also important to note that dogs and cats cannot convert omega-3 vegetable sources into DHA. Flax oil has some omega-3 value for humans, but that doesn’t hold true for your pet. *So it’s really important that you supply fish-body oils or krill oil to your dog or cat*.”


Fish Oil needs to be named….not just “FISH OIL” which are in cheaper brands. Which fish? Where were they harvested? Was Ethoxyquin used to preserve the fish? Also, it should be stated on label that it was tested for PCB’s, lead, mercury and from NON-Farmed fish. “Farmed Fish” are typically raised in small over crowded pools and given high doses of antibiotics. There are very few fish oils manufactured for “Pets” that can claim purity. I won’t even buy farmed raised fish from the fresh fish case for our family! 


*Wholistic, Wild, Deep Sea Salmon Oil*: The Wholistic Pet 
• Provides levels of both omega-3 and omega-6 essential fatty acids
• Natural, pure oil is made only from wild, non-farmed salmon and stabilized with natural antioxidants
• Helps to maintain a healthy skin and coat and promote strong immune, cardiovascular, and nervous systems
**Free of All Pollutants & Heavy Metals (Very important)

*Fish Oil Plus: *Animal Essentials - Premium quality supplements for dogs and cats F*or healthy skin and coat.* " uses ecologically-sustainable fish oil, derived from wild caught sardines, mackerel and anchovies and preserved with vitamin E (tocopherols). _Higher in EPA and DHA than straight salmon oil!_ Made entirely in the USA. Tested for heavy metals and other impurities."

*Krill Oil*: Krill Oil capsules (60 per bottle): 1 bottle - Mercola.com Krill Oil is 48 more times effective than fish oils because the Omega-3's are in the form of phospholipids, and it also contains Astaxanthin which is an antioxidant. 


*Coconut Oil:*  Can be given right along with your chosen fish oil for great health benefits. My vet says that the Coconut Oil will specifically help for dry skin and itching. Add 1 tsp. of organic coconut oil for every 10 to 20 pounds of body weight to your dogs’ food. Besides promoting a good balance of organisms in the intestines, it has anti-fungal, anti-bacterial, and anti-viral properties!
The Wholistic Pet
Purchase Organic, Virgin, Non-GMO, NO Hexane, which can be purchase from a health food store. Here is an article about Coconut Oil: The Health Benefits Of Coconut Oil | Dogs Naturally Magazine 

As with any addition to a diet, always start with a low amount and work up to desired amount.


Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Shade said:


> I've used all three, personally I found the best overall was coconut oil by far. My dogs go nuts for it and there are numerous benefits  I even take it myself


Same here-plus my dog couldn't tolerate fish oil. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Momto2GSDs:

Thanks for all the good info. I have started my 2 on fish oil (because my girl has had the itchies over this terrible winter, also issues with ear tips), but I will now check further into the source of the particular one I purchased. Also plan on starting with coconut oil, perhaps also for my sister, for whom I am caregiver--she has MANY medical issues, including GI, immune, diabetes, and more. 

I am curious, though. On another thread some time ago, two people posted that vitamin C should accompany the fish oil. Can you (or anyone else) tell me what the correlation is, and if the C is actually needed also?

Thanks!


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I give my dog coconut oil because she has had itchy skin. I am not sure if it is working, her skin isn't really itchy but that was happening in the warmer months.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Momto2GSDs:
> 
> Thanks for all the good info. I have started my 2 on fish oil (because my girl has had the itchies over this terrible winter, also issues with ear tips), but I will now check further into the source of the particular one I purchased. Also plan on starting with coconut oil, perhaps also for my sister, for whom I am caregiver--she has MANY medical issues, including GI, immune, diabetes, and more.
> 
> ...


Vitamin E


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I would try both a fish oil and coconut oil

As mom's said get a good quality one 'fish' oil product and a organic virgin coconut oil.

I will say, since I have been giving my 2 coconut oil (maybe 2 months now?) I have noticed they don't scratch as much, their skin is not flaky and their coat is soft and shiny.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Heres a question, The frontline seems oil based and is applied to the back and spreads through the oil glands somehow. Could some coconut be applied the same way and itd spread?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

volcano said:


> Heres a question, The frontline seems oil based and is applied to the back and spreads through the oil glands somehow. Could some coconut be applied the same way and itd spread?


I have had people tell me to apply coconut oil directly to Lola's skin (her groin area)

I didn't think about rubbing it into the same areas you would apply frontline, I suppose it makes sense if that is where the oil glands are and the oil glands help spread the oil, then that may be another way to apply it.


----------

